# iPhone not recognized



## norco12 (Oct 29, 2002)

using iPhone 4s with i0s 8.1 update and Logitech s715i rechargeable speaker player. Iphone doesn't connect or recognized by* my speaker player for streaming - no music audio. PLease advise


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

have you installed itunes into your computer?
Try a different USB port.


----------



## norco12 (Oct 29, 2002)

iTunes is installed into Windows7, but my external speaker player uses its 30pin dock


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Your iphone must be connected directly to your computer by using the USB connector and not with the rechargeable speaker.


----------

